# Wohin im April ?



## Benhurr (2. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe im April zwei Wochen Urlaub und auf der Suche nach einem Angelurlaub.
 Ich habe ca. 4.000,- € zur Verfügung.
 Das Land ist mir erstmal egal, Hauptsache 25 Grad warm. 
 Wer kann mir irgendetwas empfehlen ?

 Florida?
 Thailand?
 Südafrika?

 Bin dankbar für jeden geistreichen Tipp


----------



## Benhurr (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wohin im April ?*

niemand?
 Links/Veranstalter/Tipps ?


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wohin im April ?*

Servus, Ben, wenn du etwas konkreter werden würdest, würde das die Tippabgabe vlt etwas einschränken- so spontan jetzt fiele mir sehr, sehr viel  ein, da dein Budget ja schon sehr "hübsch/ üppig" ist- für zwei Wochen kommst ja praktisch bis in jeglich entlegene Fleckchen der Erde, sogar Australien ginge preismäßig damit! Also- erstmal- willst freshwater oder Salzwasser bevorzugt, willst du geografisch irgendwohin, was dich besonders interessiert, bestimmte Arten, die du schon immer mal befischen wolltest- usw.?


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wohin im April ?*

Noch etwas: Große Veranstalter würde ich eher meiden , vor Allem wenn alleine unterwegs, würde ich es auch alleine organisieren, nur bei größeren Gruppen werden Anfragen bei den (meisten/ bekannten!) Veranstaltern erschwinglich- zumind lt. meinen Erfahrungen! Also lieber direkt mit Guides vor Ort sprechen, und mittlerweile sprechen ja gerade die Guides nahezu überall der Welt englisch- außer vlt an seeehr entlegenen Stellen.


----------



## Siever (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wohin im April ?*

Also, ich habe noch nie eine so weite Angelreise unternommen, aber ich kann dir sagen, was ich mit dem Geld machen würde Ich markiere mir manche Seiten... Für den Fall eines Lottogewinns.
Zu den Reiseveranstaltern kann ich dir dementsprechend aber nichts sagen...

http://www.getawaytours.eu/de/2014/02/17/the-laccadive-islands-january-2014/

http://solidadventures.com/jungle-tarpon-costa-rica/

http://www.abenteuerfischen.com/cms/de/touren/23

http://www.uganda-trails.com/deutsch/10-nil-barsch-angeln/9-nil-barsch-angel-safari.html


----------



## MrFloppy (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wohin im April ?*

Schau dir mal die Jupiter sunrise lodge an. Malediven sind zwar etwas wärmer als 25 grad, aber das Revier hat wirklich alles zu bieten: Fisch,  Service und relativ bezahlbar.


----------



## Krallblei (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wohin im April ?*

Wenn Salzwasser und bei der Kohle hab ich zwei Sachen im Kopf. Ägypten aufs Boot Richtung Sudan oder Tophotel im Oman und dort jeden Tag mit dem Boot raus!

*sabber*

Ach was sag ich bei dem Budget hast du soooooo viele Möglichkeiten


----------



## bbfishing (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wohin im April ?*

Moin
ich war über den Jahreswechsel in der Hibaru fishing Lodge auf den Malediven. Absolut top und preislich auch interessant. 
http://www.hibarufishinglodge.com/de/
Gruß Klaus


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Wohin im April ?*

Also, generell wären Malediven ja wirklich erstens geil- und bei dem Budget auch problemlos machbar- seehr große Artenvielfalt, viiiele sehr gute Hotels u Lodges, viele Zielfische des Salzwassers zur Auswahl, klimatische Bedingungen die schwer zu toppen sind, Blautöne des Wassers, so schön wie man sie sich nicht erträumen kann- es spricht grundsätzlich viel für dieses Reiseziel. Ich war selber da mit 16, und weiss noch Alles, als wenns gestern gewesen wäre! Die wichtige Frage wäre eben, wie der TE zur reinen Salzwasserangelei tendiert, ob er auch Freshwater dabeihaben möchte, oder ob ihn sonstige spezielle Gegenden interessieren?


----------



## tomsen83 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wohin im April ?*

ick schließ mich Krallblei an! Acht nis neun Tage Bootssafari (bis Sudan wirst du es nicht schaffen in der Zeit) mit bei Bedarf 24h Fischen, riesiger Artenvielfalt und bis auf selber essen und schlafen vollständiger Rundumversorgung...

Selbst gemacht, gerne sofort wieder|supergri


----------

